# ENP 22 Mar with Stoots



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Loogie said:


> Had a fun day of fishing 10 hours in the Glades. Just a note if your fishing with Stoots, your gonna need to hit the fly tying bench, cause your gonna use some flies! As usual DB skillfully maneuvered his skiff around the place like a taxi driver in Cairo! We went south out of Choko, but stayed inshore backcountry to minimize the effect of the wind.
> The conditions all day were partly cloudy but we were able to do some ambush blind casting and some decent sight casting.
> We noticed two things besides the Snook and Redfish catches, first, the Goliath Groupers 10lbrs were tight to shore and hanging in some very shallow water. Had one Scare me to death as I was pulling my stuck fly from a mangrove and he was literally 10 inches away when he blew up! We were able to catch a grouper each and wish we could harvest one and make some tasty sandwiches! Second observation we found large schooling black drum that eventually one ate an orange and red clouser, took me to the backing and popped the line at the fly. Big 20 lb plus fish, we had a good chase, he blew my drag up on my Ross Animas.
> Fun times spending it with a great friend, and knowledgeable fisherman!
> ...


Thanks for the report! Living/fishing vicariously through your post as it’s threatening snow here!🤬


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Fun day for sure!


----------



## TravisD (Aug 13, 2021)

Thank you for sharing and great pics!


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Ummm, why do I still see rods with huge stripping guides in that boat?! Come on DB!

Cool report.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Good report as usual. That looks like some kind of stealthy, top secret boat ramp.


----------



## eeu (8 mo ago)

Great Report and Pics, thanks


----------

